# VERY interesting article.



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/04/magazine/04anxiety-t.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd rather not treat all of the problems in my life as the result of drawing the genetic short straw. It makes it sound like I got to the crap place I'm in for being overly sensitive and inherently defective, but if I were normal I could of just shrugged it all off. So, I have bright future of constantly managing my sub-par anxious brain so it doesn't implode the second some one looks at me funny. I really hate articles like this; true or not, I refuse to accept that I'm defective and have to spend the rest of my life just coping with anxiety, depression and crippling personality flaws.

If this is worthy of a ban, then do so. I really don't even know why I keep coming back here because lately because all it dose is aggravate me.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Antimony said:


> I'd rather not treat all of the problems in my life as the result of drawing the genetic short straw. It makes it sound like I got to the crap place I'm in for being overly sensitive and inherently defective, but if I were normal I could of just shrugged it all off. So, I have bright future of constantly managing my sub-par anxious brain so it doesn't implode the second some one looks at me funny. I really hate articles like this; true or not, I refuse to accept that I'm defective and have to spend the rest of my life just coping with anxiety, depression and crippling personality flaws.
> 
> If this is worthy of a ban, then do so. I really don't even know why I keep coming back here because lately because all it dose is aggravate me.


Hey sorry man, I wasn't trying to drag anyone down at all, and plus I don't think it's referring to any deep kind of genetic faults anywhere, just a tenancy to be anxious, not dp anxiety, just mild anxiety, pre dp. I more so took it like this - obviously we all share one thing in common; anxiety. Hence we have a tendency to over react, over think and over analyse situations. A feeling of dp came along and we did just that. Thought ourselves deep into a hole. I'm not, or the article, saying we're doomed or have a genetic pre-disposition to dp at all, or that if we 'do' have some anxious gene that dp is unescapable what-so-ever. Just an interesting read was all.

Plus - the study is flawed in a lot of ways anyway. Small sample size with very little in the way of controls and experimental boundaries.

Sorry if I offended y'all


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Sheeeeet,

I feel proper bad now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> Sheeeeet,
> 
> I feel proper bad now.


It isn't your fault; I was angry at the article. Sorry about that.


----------

